

American airlines to start charging for luggage over ticket prices - Kaizyn
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/22/business/22air.html?_r=2&partner=MYWAY&ei=5065&oref=slogin&oref=slogin

======
Kaizyn
Ok, this is getting ridiculous. Does anyone here know what it would cost for
hiring a chartered flight? Assuming people are more flexible about their
travel dates, I wonder if some sort of collaborative scheduling could be done
via the Internet. Basically, what I'm proposing here is analogous to strangers
sharing a taxi - just with a chartered airplane and greater travel distances.

